# AF AF Nikkor 70-210 - Wie verändere ich Brennweite?



## derpfaff (30. Juni 2008)

Hey Leute, 
das Thema klingt merkwürdig, ich weiß, aber ich habe vor einiger Zeit das Objektiv "AF Nikkor 70-210 1:4-5.6 D" bekommen und es nie probiert. Handbuch fehlt leider und nun wollte ich damit das erste mal arbeiten, bekomme jedoch die Brennweite nicht verändert. Muss ich dabei was beachten? Hat jemand vielleicht das Handbuch als PDF und kann es mir schicken?

Gruß
derPfaff


----------



## Zinken (30. Juni 2008)

Ahem, hört sich blöd an, aber mal daran gezogen oder gedreht?


----------



## derpfaff (30. Juni 2008)

Klingt genauso blöd wie meine Frage, nicht wahr? 
Ja, ich habe dran gedreht, kann aber nur die Schärfe verändern. Ziehen wäre mir zwar neu, habe ich aber auch getestet... Hat jedoch nichts gebracht.
Und ich will keine Gewalt anwenden bevor ich nicht weiß, dass es wirklich nur zu drehen sein müsste.
Die Preise bei ebay sind dafür etwas zu hoch.


----------



## Andreas Späth (30. Juni 2008)

Bei dem Objektiv dreht man Quasi fast das ganze Objektiv. Auf die Kamera drauf, und am Gehäuse des Objektive (dem dickem Ring) drehen, das dabei nach vorne ausfährt.

Falls das nicht geht, hat das Objektiv vielleicht einen Deffekt.


Edit: für das was das bei eBay gebraucht kostet, kriegt man teilweise ja schon ein neues Nikkor 71-300 VR


----------



## derpfaff (1. Juli 2008)

Tja, einfach so drehen geht leider nicht. So ~1 mm kann ich es drehen, aber dann stößt es scheinbar auf einen Widerstand. Sind Fotofachhändler in der Lage, so etwas zu prüfen oder muss ich das Ding zu Nikon schicken? Und wenn ja, hat jemand Erfahrung, was sowas dann kostet?

Aber danke schonmal für den Hinweis @Andreas!


----------



## Leola13 (1. Juli 2008)

Hai,

an was für einer Kamera hast du das denn ? So aus dem Kopf heraus hast du ein Autofokus Objektiv. Wenn es an der Kamera dran ist, kannst du im AF Betrieb "vorn" nur eine wenig stellen. Im manuellen Betrieb mehr, aber nur die Schärfe. 
An dem breiten, genoppten Mittelteil solltes du eigentlich die Brennweite einstellen können.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## derpfaff (1. Juli 2008)

Bei der Kamera handelt es sich um eine Nikon F90. Der Fokus funktioniert - manuell und automatisch. Aber die Brennweite lässt sich nicht verändern. Habe auch noch ein AF Nikkor 28-70, da geht alles ohne Probleme. Aber die Brennweite dürfte mit der Kamera eher wenig zu tun haben, oder?


----------



## Zinken (1. Juli 2008)

Hat das Objektiv vielleicht irgendwo noch einen kleinen Sperrhebel/-schieber? Bei solchen langen Teilen hat man das öfter und auf dem Foto seh ich am hinteren Ende so einen kleinen roten Punkt.


----------



## derpfaff (1. Juli 2008)

Der Schalter fixiert bloß die Blende, wenn ich das richtig verstehe (wer kann mir sagen, wozu und warum nur auf der größten Blende?). Aber daran liegt es auch nicht...
Wie gesagt, probiere mich grade erst aus und habe bisher nur eine etwas ältere SLR gehabt.


----------



## Zinken (1. Juli 2008)

Mal ein Vorschlag: geh doch einfach in den Fotoladen und stell Dich dumm.
Wenn es der Fotohandelsandler auch nicht hinbekommt, wird das Teil wohl eine Macke haben.
Ich benutze zwar Canon, aber das Prinzip wird wohl gleich sein. Der Fotohändler schickt es (immer) ein zur Überprüfung
und wenn man es dann reparieren läßt, ist die Kontrolle gratis. Ansonsten kostet sie halt ein paar Euronen, aber keine Unsummen.
Kann man ja erfragen. Meiner Erfahrung nach, freuen sich Fotohändler immer, wenn sie mal wieder an etwas hochwertigerem Material herumspielen dürfen.


----------



## derpfaff (2. Juli 2008)

Werde in zwei/drei Wochen nach Berlin. Dort ist ein Händler, der wohl Nikon-Geräte bzw. Objektive repariert. Der kann mir vielleicht mehr sagen.

Aber danke für eure Hilfe!


----------

